# Probiotics and sugar



## Dr Bloat (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi everyone. A thought just struck me...

It's usually said that sugar feeds yeast and bad bacteria. Wouldn't this also apply to good bacteria such as the Lactobacillus branch? After all, it's bacteria. Why shouldn't the good bacteria strains thrive in the same way as the bad bacteria does with a high sugar intake? We humans are the ones who have put the labels "good" and "bad" on these different strains of bacteria. Nature sure as hell didn't.

What's your take on this fellow IBS-brothers and sisters?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well that is what the whole prebiotic thing is, although the gas producing bacteria (which aren't always bad just produce gas from sugar/starch where probiotics do not) eat the prebiotics.

The bacteria don't know the "good carbs" that are supposed to feed the probiotics from the "bad carbs" just like the carbs don't know who the good and "bad" bacteria are.

They do find in healthy people who tolerate normal gas levels that eating prebiotics does tend to make for a healthier probiotic population, but then they don't notice any increased gas if they give the gas-making "bad" bacteria a bit more food as well.

One added thought. People with SIBO (bacteria where they shouldn't be) often do not want to increase food to any bacteria as that helps the ones that aren't in the right location live better. They do find that limiting certain carbs does seem to help SIBO and does seem to help many with IBS without SIBO.

You kinda have to find out what works well for you and your flora.


----------

